# Natural First Aid Kit



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm trying to put together a natural/holistic first aid kit. I need help figuring out what to put in it though! And of course, what those things are used for! haha

I have the basics, like bandages, thermometer, that sort of stuff.

I have Braggs ACV and Coconut Oil all the time.

Went to the health food store yesterday and bought:

Colloidal Silver (do I have to dilute this at all to use it?)
Aloe Vera Gel
Slippery Elm Bark Powder
Arnica Cream

I think that's all I got (it's still out in the car - I need to get a container and organize it all, and haven't bothered to bring the stuff in in the meantime haha)

I know there are more things I should have in case of emergency, but I've been googling it for two days and haven't really figured it out yet. I need stuff for fleas, ticks, and worms too, whether it's stuff to spray on or for them to take, but I do have a list in my PMs from Liz about deworming stuff, I just didn't have it with me at the health food store, so I'll do that next week. I'm thinking I'll get Eucalyptus oil for the fleas (or am I better off with the ACV/water mix, or something completely different?) 

I really want to go all natural and get rid of all the chemicals and stuff.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going to get lavender oil for the fleas. I just don't know where to buy it.

So far I have:
slippery elm
pedialyte
hydrogen peroxide

oh, and ACV but I think I'm going to use it to spritz on my dogs when they go out into the pastures.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

So far I have slippery elm, and I always have organic extra virgin coconut oil and organic ACV since I feed it everday/every other day. I am going to be getting some pedialyte too though. 

With the colloidal silver, Im pretty sure it doesnt need to be diluted. I just use the coconut oil for cuts/scrapes/yeast infections.

My pug is pretty prone to getting vaginal yeast infections, she has an annoying wrinkle right in that area that needs to be cleaned. When it looks yeasty I do a 50/50 acv with water, clean it thoroughly, then dry it gently but thoroughly, and then I use the coconut oil. It always works within 3 days or less. While when I used to use antibiotic creams from the vet for her, the yeast infection would last for 7-10 days, and it would look worse before it started getting better. 

I cant find colloidal silver in any of the health food stores around me though, and I dont like ordering too much stuff online.

Also, what exactly is aloe vera juice used for?


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Aloe Vera is good for burns (including sunburn) and soothing insect bites. We do have a TON of aloe plants here, but I got the gel to keep in my car. Ever since Dobby got bit by who knows what a couple months ago and had an AWFUL lump on his nose, I want to have stuff to make him better without the cortisone shot and antibiotics (if possible).

Yucky nose:








Normal nose (finally - took ages for the hair to grow back!)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

creek817 said:


> Aloe Vera is good for burns (including sunburn) and soothing insect bites. We do have a TON of aloe plants here, but I got the gel to keep in my car. Ever since Dobby got bit by who knows what a couple months ago and had an AWFUL lump on his nose, I want to have stuff to make him better without the cortisone shot and antibiotics (if possible).


ouch ouch ouch.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

xellil said:


> ouch ouch ouch.


Yeah, he was pretty miserable for awhile =( poor boy. I don't know if it was a spider or a lizard or what that got him. He's always sticking his nose where it doesn't belong haha. Thank goodness, he's all better now!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

This is a really good idea! I'm thinking of doing this.

I want to get more essential oils (im getting low, bottles we have had since I was young and some I don't have)
Peppermint oil
Lavender oil
Ceder oil
Lemongrass oil
Citronella oil
Eucalyptus oil

I want to get the Aloe vera juice (or is it the gel or oil?) for burns and such
And other things I would like to have on hand are
colloidal silver
Paratox - in case of HW infestation
slippery elm- for sick days and tummy issues
pedialyte- for hydration when sick

I always have ACV and Coconut oil on hand.

And of course the normal bandages, gauze, vetwrap, thermometer ect.
Looking forward to adding to my list. Great thread!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

So, I guess that means essential oils have a decent sort of shelf life? As much as I want to gave everything I need on hand, I can't afford to buy a whole bunch of stuff and have to replace it all every year or something because it's out of date. 

Also, can I just get essential oils at a health food store? And what do you use each of those ones for?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Paratox? Is that a natural or chemical product? Where can it be bought?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

creek817 said:


> So, I guess that means essential oils have a decent sort of shelf life? As much as I want to gave everything I need on hand, I can't afford to buy a whole bunch of stuff and have to replace it all every year or something because it's out of date.
> 
> Also, can I just get essential oils at a health food store? And what do you use each of those ones for?





twoisplenty said:


> Some of the more common oils that act as flea and insect repellents are: lavender, citronella, cedar ,peppermint, eucalyptus and lemongrass.
> 
> Lavender
> A sweet-smelling, all-purpose insect repellent, lavender essential oil performed well in recent studies as both a tick deterrent and a method of preventing tick eggs from hatching. Additionally, Ohio State University recommends it for controlling fleas. A 2007 South African study found that formulas containing diluted lavender at rates of 10 to 20 percent lavender performed well as tick repellents when compared artificial DEET (N,N-diethyl-m-toluamide) sprays.
> ...


I never thought about the shelf life. It never occurred to me. I wouldn't think they would expire quickly, my bottles don't have date that I can find. A lot of the oils I use are as stated above, for flea, tick and mosquito prevention. They all have their own individual uses as well.

http://www.quinessence.com/shelf_life.htm

There is a holistic organic food/med shop that I get mine from. Its a small mom and pop owned shop.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Kat said:


> Paratox? Is that a natural or chemical product? Where can it be bought?


I heard about this in one of Liz's posts.


Liz said:


> There is a new heartworm treatment being used by several rescue groups in the Florida area. So far they have had 100% success.
> 
> Paratox - 1 bottle $18.00
> 
> ...





Liz said:


> As far as I could see it is safe for cats also. And it is a curative not a preventative. Remember holistic medicine treats illness but does not expect illness. So expect the best and be prepared for the worst. Sounds like a good treatment. I just wanted to pass it on. Research it if it is of interest it has many of the herbs generally used for heart worm treatment




I'm not real sure where to get it, but I'm sure you could get it online.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Is DE something I should have on hand? Andd are there any other essential oils I should have also? I'm a dork, and I like to be ridiculously over prepared. You should see my Horse First Aid Kit - my vet reckons I should make them up and sell them - I have pretty much everything in there that he has in his truck! haha.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Make sure your essential oils are in dark glass jars (they nearly always are) and keep them away from heat and sunlight. Maybe all in a box in a cool room.
My essential oils live in a drawer in my bathroom which is always cold. They should last for a few years.
The insect repellant I have (for pets) made by WashBar a kiwi company is in a base of sunflower oil and contains: neem oil, cedarwood, rosemary, lemongrass, thyme and peppermint. The bottle is 50mls. Sorry don't know proportions of essential oils. But I'm sure it can't be too hard to make your own?

I think having a first aid kit for pets is a really good idea too. I'll have to get onto it.
I was just saying tonight to my husband that we should get a thermometer for the boy.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Just found a couple of recipes in my Healthy Animal Handbook by Dr Viv Harris

For washing dogs for control of fleas: To 300ml of any gentle shampoo or Castile soap add up to 30 drops of mixed essential oils.
10 drops lavender
5 drops eucalyptus
5 drops rosemary
5 drops cajeput

Flea repellant
Mix 10ml grapeseed or almond oil with
10 drops lavender
5 drops cedarwood or geranium
Use sparingly. Use one or two drops only, massaging into the coat twice a week.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

First Aid - Medicine Box 

Basic wraps, ice packs and heating pads and thermometers, gauze pads
*Colloidal Silver *- internally about 1 tsp for 25 pounds or less and 1 tablespoon up to 75 pounds and 2 tablespoons for larger is basic dosage. Great for infection prevention, wound healing as you can apply directly on the wound. You never need to dilute.
*Coconut oil *- dietary, coat conditioner, wound salve, oral salve, base for compresses
*Hydrogen Peroxide* - ear cleaning, induce vomiting, initial cleansing of a wound
*Alcohol* - ear cleaner, 1/3 alcohol to 2/3 water for flea spray, part of a compress for achy muscles
*Bentonite* - detox from heavy metals and intestinal bacteria, etc. Great compress for open wound or to clean out infected area.
*Slippery Elm *- intestinal coating to promote gut healing after vomiting or diarrhea
*Aloe Vera juice* - plain and unflavored - promotes intestinal healing and soothes gut - good on topical wounds and moisturizes mucous membranes
*Bovine Colostrum* - immune support and rebuild, probiotic
*Primal Defense Ultra *- best probiotic, intestinal repopulating of flora in the gut
*Grapefruit Seed Extract by Nutribiotics* - intestinal parasite curative, coccidia, and giardia, great anti bacterial - make your own anti bacterial spray for pennies
*Ground Raw Pumpkin Seeds* - worming
*Shredded unsweetened coconut* - mild de wormer
*Lavender Essential Oil* - calming and soothing great in castile soap for shampoos, on your dogs collar or bedding to calm and soothe
*Bragg's ACV* - flea prevention, dietary additive
*Arnica Cream* - soothing for sprains and muscle injury
*Peppermint oil* - part of flea remedies, tummy soother, motion sickness aid
*Cedar oil* - part of flea preventative
*Lemongrass oil *- part of flea preventative
*Citronella oil* - part of flea preventative
*Eucalyptus oil* - flea preventative, anti bacterial, 
((Never use essential oil directly on our dog's skin))
*DE* - flea prevention, dietary dewormer, 
*Almond Oil* - used to dilute essential oils
*Olive Oil* - base for ear cleaner (use with lavender)
I also have *Lyssin* - for pre and post rabies vaccines (for others not my own dogs)
*Thuja* - for pre and post vaccine damage for DHLPP vaccine
Pedialyte - plain

This is part of what we have on hand. Pretty much any medical issue of a non emergency (broken leg, etc) type.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Liz, Yous should make up and sell holistic pet first aid kits!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am too lazy - I just keep adding to mine. Boy does it save one vet costs. We never go in for simple stuff. You are sweet to say that though.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Liz said:


> I am too lazy - I just keep adding to mine. Boy does it save one vet costs. We never go in for simple stuff. You are sweet to say that though.


I think I am going to start collecting things. Where is the best place to get the essential oils and I'm having trouble finding the paratox... 

What do you keep all of your stuff in? 

I don't need a lot of this for my own dogs, but I take in rescues from time to time and its good to have on hand.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I am working on makeing a list of what to have, the use, and how to use it. Could you give my basic instructions for the hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting?


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Liz said:


> First Aid - Medicine Box
> 
> Basic wraps, ice packs and heating pads and thermometers, gauze pads
> *Colloidal Silver *- internally about 1 tsp for 25 pounds or less and 1 tablespoon up to 75 pounds and 2 tablespoons for larger is basic dosage. Great for infection prevention, wound healing as you can apply directly on the wound. You never need to dilute.
> ...



I wish I could thank your post 17 more times! Thank you so much! =) I stole whoever's idea it was about getting a notebook and writing all this down - this is perfect! woohoo!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

creek817 said:


> I wish I could thank your post 17 more times! Thank you so much! =) I stole whoever's idea it was about getting a notebook and writing all this down - this is perfect! woohoo!


I think it was my idea.. But its a good thing to have. Then you will know what to use it for and how to use it! I made my list, not just have to fill in a few blanks


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

For a tiny dog you would give a cap full with 30 min if ingesting something bad and maybe one more cap full after fifteen minutes if he doesn't throw up. For a 25 pound to 75 pound dog I would use at least two cap fulls and a giant dog 3 cap fulls.


Makovach said:


> I am working on making a list of what to have, the use, and how to use it. Could you give my basic instructions for the hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I've done this several times to Snorkels. I just got one of those medicine syringes and put some in it, which would probably be about a capful.

No one ever told me to dilute it, though.

oh, and someone told me to make sure it got shook up. So after I squirt it down, I take her out and make her run. she pukes within just a couple of minutes.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

How do you make a dog drink hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

i pour into the pocket on the side of their mouth and hold their muzzle closed until they swallow - you can also just open their mouth and pour straight down, close the muzzle fast fast keep it closed with their head up for a second until they swallow.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I used a medicine syringe but I'm not sure that's the best method - she fights the thing and foam comes out of her mouth. But apparently enough goes down. I can't imagine how nasty it tastes.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have used hydrogen peroxide to make all three dogs puke at one time or another and it has always worked. I never diluted it though. I just poured some down their throat. 

Thank you Liz for your list. I saved it on my computer and will be creating a first aid kit for my dogs! You are the best!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> I used a medicine syringe but I'm not sure that's the best method - she fights the thing and foam comes out of her mouth. But apparently enough goes down. I can't imagine how nasty it tastes.


Yep about 25ml does the trick for larger dogs. I gave Carlos three cap fulls and it came out the other end but a lot it came out....


----------

